# Sharpening Gaffs



## lostcoastland (Jan 16, 2010)

What is the proper way to sharpen gaffs..i do alot of redwood climbing and have the long gaffs. I've sharpened them a couple times with a small flat file both into a chisel and a point each time worked good..though i'.m almost to the point of using a grinder and figured i'd see whats the common way is before i start taking off metal..thanks...


----------



## jomoco (Jan 16, 2010)

Turn the gaffs upside down and only take metal off the bottom to achieve a razor sharp point, never off the sides.

Dull gaffs are dangerous.

jomoco


----------



## rob b (Jan 16, 2010)

don't use a grinder it will heat up the metal and take out the temper making them brittle,get a good new bastard file and take the time to do it right, like he said just the bottom


----------



## T1MB3RWOLF (Jan 16, 2010)

rob b said:


> don't use a grinder it will heat up the metal and take out the temper making them brittle,get a good new bastard file and take the time to do it right, like he said just the bottom



Has anybody ever used the guide you can buy to get the perfect angle? I would assume it doesnt matter that much, as long as your close, but I could be wrong, I did "gaff out" a couple times last year.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 16, 2010)

It's amazing how many climbers wait way too long to replace their old gaffs with new longer ones.

Seriously!

I replace my pole gaffs every 6 months because I like to keep them razor sharp!

If your gaffs are too short, or so blunt they can't penetrate the xylem's heartwood, you're going to be kickin out instead of going up.

Stay sharp, and movin up with confidence!

Saws, chippers, stumpgrinders or gaffs, they're all dangerous when dull.

jomoco


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Jan 16, 2010)

*Buckingham: Proper Gaff Sharpening Procedure*

Buckingham: Proper Gaff Sharpening Procedure on page 2

Bashlin: GAFF INSPECTION & MAINTENANCE

Arbor Age article - Bill Goddard: Tips for gaff sharpening and maintenance


----------



## lostcoastland (Jan 17, 2010)

nice! thanks single-jack


----------



## fishercat (Jan 17, 2010)

*agreed.*

only off the bottom.

i use a fresh raker file.


----------

